# Kennt wer die Sachen von airtracks.de?



## puffy (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Die Überschrift sagt schon das meiste.
Diese Firma ist eigentlich auf Snowboards spezialisiert, aber vor kurzem entdeckte ich bei ebay, dass die auch massig Hosen und Trickots absetzen, hier z.B.klick

Ich meine 12,90 ist eigntlich sehr billig, daher frag ich mich, ob das ne Art aldi-like Ware ist, die sie einfach fürn Paar Euros teurer verkaufen als ähmm Aldi 

Hat vielleicht einer das Ding schon ausprobiert?

Gruß


----------



## JohnDoe84 (7. August 2009)

Ich war auch neugierig. Habe mir mal eine bestellt. Normalerweise müsste sie heute ankommen. Dann werd ich mal ein paar Worte dazu schreiben.

Oh, die Frage ist schon 2 jahre alt. Naja kann nicht schaden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ernesto_Beutel (24. August 2009)

He, 

schreibst du noch was? Würde mich auch interessieren 

Grüße!


----------



## JohnDoe84 (25. August 2009)

Na sichi, ganz vergessen 

also ich muss sagen das die Hose gar nicht mal so schlecht ist. Für den Preis vor allem. Das Polster ist relativ bequem.

Ich habe die Hose eine Nummer größer bestellt, da sie kleiner ausfallen. Soweit ist die Hose ganz gut verarbeitet. Sie hat einen kleinen Beutel auf der rechten Innenseite. Kann man auch mal nen Taschentuch oder ähnliches verschwinden lassen.
Der einzige Nachteil ist, das sie relativ eng ist. Das liegt aber eher an den Gummizügen die eingenäht sind. Zum einen am Bauch/ Hüfte (liegt nicht an mir ) und zum anderen an den Beinen. Man gewöhnt sich dran. Ich empfinde es auch nicht wirklich als störend.
Aber früher oder später werde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine andere besorgen. Als Übergangshose kann man sie aber wirklich gebrauchen.


----------



## Ernesto_Beutel (25. August 2009)

Na gut, scheint ja eine passable Alternative zu sein. Die Gummizüge könnte man eventuell sogar etwas bearbeiten, damit die sich noch weiten.

Kannst mir noch kurz verraten welche Größe du hast? Vielleicht paar Maße einfach wie Hüftumfang oder welche Größe an normalen Hosen, damit ich eine kleine Orientierung hab 

Danke schonmal soweit!


----------



## JohnDoe84 (25. August 2009)

In normalen Hosen habe ich i.d.R. "32" bzw M. Die Hose habe ich mir demnach in L bestellt. 

Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe, müsste ich 92 cm Hüftumfang haben.


----------



## Al_Borland (26. August 2009)

keine lange hose mehr im großen e. scheint beliebt zu sein...


----------



## Malester (8. Januar 2010)

Achtung mit Airtracks
Die haben einfach meine Schuhe ( Snowboots die meistens 1-2 Größen größer sein sollten)  zu klein zugeschickt ohne mich zu informieren
das die größeren nicht erhältlich sind.
Was soll das die sind sehr dreist und uninteressiert an ihren Kunden.
Sehr unprofessionell.
Ich werde da nichts mehr bestellen.
Vor allem schreiben die einfach nicht mehr zurück wenn man die anschreibt mit dem Problem das sie selbst verursacht haben- Was ich als extrem 
Feige empfinde.
LG Malester


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Januar 2010)

Schon mal mit anrufen probiert? Im Zweifelsfall Übergabe-Einschreiben hinschicken mit deinem Anliegen.


----------

